# Throwdown and be rewarded!  Well maybe if ya win!



## shooterrick (Jan 14, 2010)

The Haul:
I did a lot of research before investing in knives and want to thank everyone who responded to my post for inquires. Special thanks to ChefRob. He went out of his way to check out the contenders himself and offered great advice. I had been saving the last of a bonus I received and with the Amazon gift certificate (Thanks SMF and Jeff) I blew the wad. LOL This is what I purchased and look forward to a good new year of smoking and such.

Henkel Synergy Forged set of 3:  8" Chef, 6" utility, 3" paring 




Forschner Victorinox 10.25" slicer: 


Poly blade protecters:


8 knife roll storage:


Henkel Steel:


I plan on keeping my flea market set of knives as my beaters. They sharpen pretty well for cheap steel and I see no reason not to continue to use them.


----------



## fired up (Jan 14, 2010)

Grats again Rick!


----------



## badfrog (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice set of knives! my go to knife is a 8" Santoku Henkel and then my 10" Victorinox. You will love them and get years of use...congrats!


----------



## chefrob (Jan 15, 2010)

crap, you are all set.....and nice x-tras too!


----------



## que-ball (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats again!  You will remember your well-earned win every time you use those knives.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 15, 2010)

Congratulations Rick...


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 15, 2010)

Noew thats a good haul there rick. Watch out I'll be gunning for you with this months throwdown.












:PDT_Armataz  _01_35:


----------



## gnubee (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats. You're going to love that Victorinox slicer, I have one and its one of my go to knives. 

I have two Henkle Professional sets One for me and one for my Wife and We both love them.

Believe it or don't I found an almost complete 12 knife Henkle professional set at Neighbourhood services, a second hand store, in a bin marked *$1.00 each . * 
I at first noticed an 8 inch Henkel Chef's knife laying on the top of the pile of junk knives so I began digging and found them all. The guy didn't know what I was so excited about but seeing as I bought 11 he gave me them at .75 cents each. Came to about $10.oo with the tax. The only knife missing from the set was the cleaver which cost me $175.00 to finish off my set. The guy said they had already sold the Cleaver seperately for $2.50. The store is a block or so away from a culinary college. He said that students on government programs that are flunking out of the college often bring in sets of knives. I have gone back many times always checking that bin but since that first time I have only found a 10 inch Victorinox for a buck. Hope springs eternal though. I keep looking.


----------



## treegje (Jan 15, 2010)

Congratulations Rick ,you have Knife for life


----------



## morkdach (Jan 15, 2010)

nice set Rick keep us updated on how they hold an edge.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice lookin set of knives there.  I know we been needin to invest in some.  
--ray--


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats !

Now be careful with them Rick-----Don't want to have to change your Avatar!


Bearcarver


----------



## shooterrick (Jan 15, 2010)

Well my friend, i haven't decided if I are or aren't his month but if i do bring your A game!  LOL
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









:PDT_Arma  taz_01_06:


----------



## grampyskids (Jan 16, 2010)

O'k I'll admit I am a knife junkie. I have some great German kinves, I have Forschners that I love and I just bought 4 knives from Thailand that are super sharp. So this is what I do, I went to Harbor Freight and bought 3 magnetic tool holders. I mounted them under the kitchen cabinets so that I could hang them up(ala professional chefs). One strip is for knives that no one but me is allowed to use. The second is for steak knives and such. The third is for the rest of the family to hack away with. Save your knives from wives who cut on any surface.


----------

